# Coming Soon!



## PrinceAlexis (Feb 17, 2017)

I put my pair in on the 18th, saw them mate on the 19th and never caught or heard them in the act since. I was half worried my boy lost interest. ( Not likely :lol: )

I've been weighing Nikki every day to see if she's been putting on weight, and her lowest was a 28g in the first two days, but today the scales were telling me 35-36g so fingers crossed she's not just eating too much :roll:

Still really debating to separate her from my group on her own or with her sister as a nanny. I've had a nanny before with a litter, and I've also had one without, so they both worked. I just wouldn't want her to get lonely and I'm hoping if her sister is there while she gives birth, she'll help out rather than just being introduced to 'surprise!' babies.

Everyone loves pictures, so here you go.

Mama to be, Nikki. She says you can't see how much of a fatty she is an covered the number. 









Papa mouse was simply called Yellow Boy for ages because I wasn't going to keep him and was waiting for someone to collect him but timewasters... :roll: He's such a lovely boy. I named him Luca. 









So! Hopefully, this thread will have some babies in soon. Also hopefully not a massive litter because I've never culled before and I simply dread it :|


----------



## squishyhamster (Mar 5, 2017)

Congratulations! Keep us updated on the litter


----------



## PrinceAlexis (Feb 17, 2017)

I decided I'd put her sister in with her because I don't really want her to get lonely. I've had my 'alpha' mouse kill a pup before in the past, I managed to pull her out before she killed more. Seeing as Nemo, Nikki's sister isn't a very dominant mouse at all, do you think I would run into any problems with having her as a nanny?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

No matter whether the mouse is dominant or more passive, there is always going to be a risk having another mouse in there. Munching is not the only thing, sometimes the nanny that is not lactating will be on the nest so the biological mum will not be and so they will be getting less milk (and often the nanny's nipples will be enlarged from then desperately trying to nurse from her).


----------



## PrinceAlexis (Feb 17, 2017)

Well, the babies are being born right now, and I'm glad because today is Nikki's due date and I like things when they go to plan.  I heard what I thought was a baby squeak so I had to be sure and had a peek and saw one baby. Nemo the nanny seems fine with it. I mean, I checked up again about 20 minutes later to check it still hadn't been munched, and I saw two babies, and Nemo seems to be very close Nikki so I'm hoping she's helping out and being a good sister.

Fingers crossed Nemo doesn't eventually turn and decide to have babies for breakfast. :roll: Nikki didn't also appear to be very large as the other mice I had or others I've seen so hopefully it's a smallish litter too. I'll probably peek again and maybe grab a photo in about 8 hours to make sure all is okay.

Also, how do I edit post titles? I have nothing that will allow me to edit my main post.


----------



## PrinceAlexis (Feb 17, 2017)

Checked up now and it looks like we only have four little babies. I'm actually very pleased it's a small number, all look to be doing fine. Doesn't seem to be any blood or limbs in the box so I don't think any were eaten. As I said before Nikki never got very large so I thought it might have been a small litter anyway.

So, we have two pink eyes and two dark. Nice even split.


----------



## PrinceAlexis (Feb 17, 2017)

Bit hard to tell at the moment but I think I have two boys and two girls. I think the red eyes are the boys and the black eyes are the girls. As far as I am aware, one is a black and white broken marked. Unsure on all the others. I think in certain dim lighting you can _maybe_ see patches on the others, which might indicate more broken marked, but unsure on the colour.


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Such cuties, it's amazing how quickly they develop from fetus-like to mini-mouse. Congrats on the litter, lucky that you got four, in my experience that is the perfect amount for big robust mice.


----------



## PrinceAlexis (Feb 17, 2017)

Turns out that girl isn't black but is in fact chocolate and white.  I love how the other female yellow has black eyes. I already have a yellow girl in my main group so at least I will be able to tell them apart once she's grown up. The other boys will look identical to their dad.


----------

